# Sky Time Watch



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Just put a new battery in this looks cool,dont know what all the buttons do but does tide and allsorts of stuff.

bowie


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice, love astronomical watches. I'd be interested to know how you rate it as I've been thinking of getting on of these nfor a while, but they're hard to come by.

I found a review of it here:

http://www.rainydaymagazine.com/RDM2005/GearNGadgets/July2005/RDMGG_Solunar.htm

but sadly, the links to the manual etc don't work.

I have a couple of Yes watches which do similar things.

This is my Yes Zulu, which I think will have similar functions to yours.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Cripes. It's like The Internet... in a watch! Not for me, fella but I admire your style: "dont know what all the buttons do" made me giggle. 

.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

spaceslug said:


> Nice, love astronomical watches. I'd be interested to know how you rate it as I've been thinking of getting on of these nfor a while, but they're hard to come by.
> 
> I found a review of it here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link,i did not get the pin removel tool with mine but have the box and some instructions,yours looks a bit more swankier than mine.

bowie


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks, it is nice but there's room for both versions I'm sure. There's also a pure digital/LCD version too called the Tati; here's mine:










Even comes with it's own plush potato. 

So how do you rate the Skytime? The Yes watches can be programmed for any location (they have a library of predefined cities too). Once set up you can get local sun/moon rise/set and solar noon. Also tells you next dates of full and new moon and marks the equinoxes, solstices and cross-quarters.

Not quite the internet in a watch squareleg, but geeky and very cool. :nerd:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

spaceslug,the sky time does all sorts i do not understand it to tell you the truth :wallbash: i will have to put it up for trade.i have only worn it twice  .i think it can do just as much as your yes watch the inner ring goes yellow,the back light is not very bright.it can be programmed to do all sorts of stuff,like the sun /moon rise set.

bowie. ps i should realy read the instructions :sweatdrop: yea but no


----------

